
Hard disk test 'surprises' Google (2007) - ColinWright
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6376021.stm
======
ColinWright
This was one of the earliest submissions to HN, back in February 2007:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121)

The comments there are interesting, and I wonder if anything has changed in
the past decade.

